# Keeping the local shops going...



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I live about an hour away from a good size city. There are two hobby shops in town. One is a large chain, the other a small entrepreneur. Both are conveniently located just off the freeway (thankfully I don't have to drive through city traffic). I've been to both. Both shops answered my newbie questions and were patient and helpful. Yesterday I was at the small shop and the young owner answered my questions and even fired up his layouts to explain some things. I learn a lot by looking over stuff and he was very patient. It didn't hurt that I kept stacking stuff on the counter as I perused his shop . I get ready to check out and look in the case..he has a bunch of used ho cars and a little switcher locomotive. All very very well priced. I bought up about a third of those cars AND the switcher (he put it on the track to show me it worked and lighted). I think that made his day. I thanked him for his time and told him he would probably see me about once a month (that is how often I get to the big city). I was also able to do a little gauging on how the prices were on other stuff that can be bought online. As much as I have bought a bunch of stuff online, I like the ability to eyeball some things. I will be back to his shop... he has some really great prices on track!!! Gotta send some business to the local folks,... keep em goin...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If they offer competitive prices, I have no problem with that.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Helpful, personalized service will get my business most of the time. There's certainly value in that.

Sounds like you made a great new friend / source! Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## wmsuggs (Feb 15, 2011)

Where I live there are two independent shops and two hobby lobbies. Of course the two big chains are getting out of the train hobby. The two independents are on opposite ends of town with me in the middle. I try to buy from both as one may be cheaper on one thing than the other. I also check on line to see if that is cheaper. This is a great hobby. 
Thanks,

Wes


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

I have one hobby shop in town. Its mostly train dedicated and I have been going there since I was about 10. One of the employees there has become a great friend. She even gave my girlfriend and I a full 3x8 n scale layout complete with a loco and cars. Even though I get most of my rolling stock used, I get most of my layout materials from them!.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I have no problem paying a little more to buy from local shops. I'm lucky as there are 4 different shops here in the Detroit area, each with a slightly different set of stock. I try to support the local shops whenever possible.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sadly we have only one local place and they dont have a wide variety. But I know what they have and if I can buy it from them, I will. There is a place in Bismarck and few in Fargo, but I cant afford to go to those places all the time so we just drop by on our quarterly trips to Fargo. Sucks cuz the guy in Bismarck has alot of good stuff and my wife loves his selection of train magazines (yes she reads them, she's my scenery person).


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

The big chain store I thought was a bit pricey. The smaller shop was very competitive with stuff on ebay (once you add shipping). I also like the idea he had some used stuff....most of it in darn good condition. I'm not that good yet at recognizing old old stuff, but he had one section were the stuff was brand new, just old new (like rolling stock kits ...you assemble). He had those marked pretty darn competitively from what I have seen. Since I am burning the gas to get there,... I try to make it worth my while. I am sitting here making a list of the stuff I want to get next time I go..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Buying used stuff would be really good at a local ship, you can actually look at it first!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish I had a local shop. I would certainly support them more than the internet shops.

The closest shop to me is over 2 hours away.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yikes! In Florida, there's no train shop for two hours? That seems pretty amazing!


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yikes! In Florida, there's no train shop for two hours? That seems pretty amazing!


Yah - I find it amazing also.

There are 2 HS's here but what they call a hobby shop I call a crafts store.

The otherr is a RC shop (radio control) that says they have "trains" which I saw today. I'm going to go there in the next cpl days and check out their stock - I'm not expecting too much though.

BTW, I'm in northwest Florida - Bay County. 2+ hours from Pensacola and 2+ hours from Tallahassee.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You are in about the only place that I can imagine being that far from a store! That would put you somewhere close to Bonifay or Chipley?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You are in about the only place that I can imagine being that far from a store! That would put you somewhere close to Bonifay or Chipley?


LOL, close - Panama City


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought that would be big enough to have some kind of train store...


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

It's still considered a small town  but it is growing so perhaps one day?

LOL, I'll be going to tallahassee soon, there's a hobbytown there at lease


----------



## gollum1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Support your model store*

Internet shops make stuff more accessable to all but lack the personal touch.
My local model store 'The Hobby Goblin' here in stoke on trent has a great atmosphere
you can meet like minded people,from novices to experts,and as been mentioned above
you can see models before you buy them,and you can return models proven defective for replacement/repair at minimal cost.
and the selection of accessories ,paints glues and soldering stuff is second to none.
I was baffled by dcc until I purchased a dynamis ,at a good price ,and dcc sound locomotives,they have a good selection. which you can hear and see running before you buy.
Support your local model store they are there to help .from advice to repairs .
trains to track


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've yet to find one that really pushes trains, I've been to several and they're into stuff like slotcars.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I travel from time to time and I usually can check out a shop or two. Yesterday, I found a shop and stopped in. The guy was quite friendly and lucky for me, the shop was empty.

While his prices were what I expected in a retail store, it was the unexpected tips he offered.

One tip, I will try out and post later, the other was concerning rotating beacons.

He described how the pre war ones worked vs the post war. I knew the differences before he started. Then he proceeded to show me the washer with the rubber fingers used on both post war beacons. I knew how the motor worked and thought I was not going to learn anything. Then I took a close look at the washer. The fingers on my beacon were 1/2 the length of new washer! Immagine what a few years of use will do! I immediatedly told him I needed one. 

I bought a few other things I either "needed" or will "need" soon. Overall, when you consider shipping, I was a few dollars ahead.

I'll go back the next time im in his area.

Thanks K



.....anybody know of a good train shop in 'Vegas?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, those fingers wear down when the light runs. I've replaced them on searchlight cars, and I still have a couple left in my parts boxes.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, those fingers wear down when the light runs. I've replaced them on searchlight cars, and I still have a couple left in my parts boxes.


The next time I'm in Columbus, I'll buy a spare or 2.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

The online stores are great if one knows exactly what he wants. But if one is wanting something that he's not quite sure about or how to either put it together or operate, than the local hobby shop is the way to go. On the other hand though, to me, places like Hobbytown are in most cases are somewhat of a total rip. At times it not only seems that their mamagement is made up of pirates , but that they're also a confidance staff made up of "flim-flammers" as well. 

I mean, other than outragious prices, the thing I hate the most is when one of the staff tells me something is great when I know it to be a piece of crap, or tries to convince me that something will work a certain way when I know it won't, or tells me that what I have chosen to buy is no good, and then stand there and argue with me about it, treating me like I'm some sort of idiot. When this happens, I just lay down what I was going to buy, turn around and politely leave empty handed. 

On the other hand, I must say however, that the Hobbytown store located in Marrietta, Georgia is not too bad. It's a big superstore, carrying a very good, large selection of merchandise along with a very helpful and friendly staff. I don't mind going there, but it's rather far from where I live, so going there is not very convenient or ecconomic to say the least.

There is a privately owned hobbyshop about 20 miles from me that I patronize from time to time, and it's always a joy to go there. Their name is TRAINMASTER. They have a listing in Model Railroader magazine in the hobby shop section. That's how I discovered them. I've been a customer of their's for about 10 years. I also patronize three different online stores as well. One that's here in Atlanta, one that's in Baltimore, Maryland and one that's in Riverside, California.

JZ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I always buy local when I can. It's stories like the OP posted that the internet and big businesses will NEVER be able to do, and that's offer informative customer support. If they don't make a sale, they don't put food on the table. The chain stores just hire anybody and barely pay them enough to have any experience.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Go Local!!*

I'm 45 minutes from Green Bay and because of work only go there on occasion. Engine house Services is off the beaten track and if you don't look for it you'll blow right by it. These guys know their stuff and besides customer service they will special order items not seen in the inventory without adding shipping and handling....incredible(Walthers in Milwaukee is fantastic). Paul Paskowitz the owner told me he does 65-70% of his business through transient customers such as myself....not local Green Bay customers. My little shopping trips usually run anywhere from $75-$125 every other month and are greatly appreciated.....always get the "Whats on the Menu today or Did you bring Lunch:laugh::laugh:!" But put a face on it and the independent owner scores more points than the chain stores!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mac,

I enjoyed your post above. Makes me almost wish I could tag along with you on one of those hunting trips to Engine House! Glad to hear you've found such a resourceful source / proprietor. And, when he mentions "lunch", does he know he's talking to a chef extraordinaire?!?

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Heading over to that small shop again tomorrow. My oldest son just moved to a house that is 10 minutes away. I'll just have to go visit my son more often....


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Forgot about this thread 

During our recent visit to Spokane WA, we went to Sunset Junction Models, which is nothing but model trains of all scales. Mostly O and HO, but they have stuff for N and G as well. Might have been some S stuff too, but I didnt see any. The gentleman that owns the place was very friendly and helpful and he carries a good selection and will order anything you need. His prices are pretty decent, maybe a bit high for internet sales, but certainly cheaper than any other hobby store I've gone to recently.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Mac,
> 
> I enjoyed your post above. Makes me almost wish I could tag along with you on one of those hunting trips to Engine House! Glad to hear you've found such a resourceful source / proprietor. And, when he mentions "lunch", does he know he's talking to a chef extraordinaire?!?
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ....Gotta give my boys their props for all the hard work they do helping me with my ancient fleet of Steamers and my obsession with all kinds of homade trees and mind boggling questions......yeah, they know I can sling hash with a vengence!!:laugh::thumbsup: Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

The place I visit is Sidetrax Hobbies in Grandville, Michigan (just outside of Grand Rapids). I like the "guy behind the counter" (aka owner) as he has been helpful and patient. His prices are very reasonable,... he beats the big shop in town hands down. He has a good selection of stuff and I can order something if it isn't stocked. My favorite part is his "used" case. I almost always pick up something out of it. Today was a box car kit, but I have my eye on some other rolling stock that I hope is still there in a few weeks!!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Robes said:


> The place I visit is Sidetrax Hobbies in Grandville, Michigan (just outside of Grand Rapids). I like the "guy behind the counter" (aka owner) as he has been helpful and patient. His prices are very reasonable,... he beats the big shop in town hands down. He has a good selection of stuff and I can order something if it isn't stocked. My favorite part is his "used" case. I almost always pick up something out of it. Today was a box car kit, but I have my eye on some other rolling stock that I hope is still there in a few weeks!!


One thing that seems to be reuccuring is hobby shops with Used shelfs or bins. Is this like a normal thing for hobbyshops or only some of the better ones have them? I go to our local hobby shops (only one) the Whistle Stop Train Shop at least twice a month and buy something. I would really like to buy used engines as they normally need repair or cleaning and i like that kind of thing but he does not have a used shelf kind of set-up. Should I suggest it to him or just leave it be? It would be easier to buy an engine instead of brand new.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I think you might suggest it. The worst he can say is"no". I surmise that these are cars from other clientele....and some might be his as he has his layouts in the window. I see a variety of stuff from rolling stock, to engines to transformers. When I buy something out of the case, he logs it on a tablet. I think he is making notes to pay the original owner. The prices are very reasonable and the inventory is in pristine shape. Got my eye on an HO Schlitz box car next......
BTW,.. the little switcher engine I bought last time was pristine and is like-new condition. It is a great little engine and runs strong.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

One of the shops here in Detroit also has a decent "used" selection. I think the owner gets them on trade-in or buys them cheap from people that stop in. I keep an eye out for anything that is in good shape. Purchased a couple Bachmann Silver series cars NIB for $6 each (with knuckle couplers) and got a couple Athearn BN grain hopper cars for $11 each (probably about 1/2 price from retail.)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
You sure scored some great deals, and I'm jealous 'cause none of the LHS in the Flint area have a "used" or "bargain bin" section.
Riders pretends, but it is so lame it's not even worth a glance.
Fortunately, I'm blessed to have a super good train store just north of me near Frankenmuth. Their prices are 25 to 40% lower across the board than Riders, so I "drive a little and save a lot".
Hobby Lobby has a limited supply of scenery stuff but that's all. Michaels sells Testors spray bombs for $1.50 less than Riders.
Anyway, I prefer buying local, but NOT at fat city prices.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Merri-seven is the shop here with the Used section - most of the time it's older hook/horn stuff but they do have some gems every once in awhile. They even have used structures, etc. It's on my way home from work now so I just stop in every now and then (now that I've moved to Milford - where I was before there was NOTHING near me.)

It can't be more than 1 hour drive for you from Flint (I-96 and Merriman road - maybe 3 miles north of the freeway) You'll have to check it out sometime - they've got a nice selection.

http://local.yahoo.com/info-16194091-empire-merriseven-trains-hobbies-livonia
19155 Merriman Rd, Livonia, MI 48152


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Thanks for the tip. I get down that way a few times each year so I'll make it a point to check it out next time.
BTW, I'm running three trains on three seperate tracks. One of them is exclusively hook & horn and they work like a charm. Since I'm not all tutti-frutti about exact authenticity on my layout, I can live nicely with H&H cars that stay together  The other two trains are equipped with knuckles and they work well together as well.
My motive for model RR is strictly "fun and amusement" 
If you ever get up near Frankenmuth be sure to stop into Junction Valley Railroad, 7065 Dixie Hwy, Bridgeport. They're open 7 days :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

JVR has the ride-on trains as well. I plan on getting my kids up there this summer.

Send me your email address via PM and I'll send you a file with all of the Detroit area RR Hobby shops all mapped out. There are actually quite a few around town (12 within a 50 mile radius)

Most of my kids cars are hook/horn, so I don't descriminate either. We've got a couple conversion cars on the layout so that any engine can haul any car. My Dad only uses knuckle couplers now, but he's got boxes full of old cars he never converted. Every time they go to grandpa's house they each get a couple to bring home to show to Dad.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I went into my local hobby shop (only one in the area) and talked to the owner about my thinking about getting into model trains. He was very helpful. I told him when I was ready to buy, I'd come in and see him and asked him if he could get close to some of the prices I see on the internet for new items. He said, "Bring in the add and I'll do my best to match it." I told him I didn't mind paying a little more for having the service he provides and the ability to pick up items without having to wait for shipping from an internet supplier. So far I've purchased $640.00 worth of fastrack from him and he told me if I don't need a track I can bring it back and or swap it for what I need as I intall my layout. This type of convenience is hard to put a price on and I will do my best to support him when I can. Just to give him a plug, it's Mike's Train Shop in Kenner, Louisiana, about 10 minutes from my home. I understand he takes mail orders and will ship. Let's try to keep him in business.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like a stand-up guy. Good find.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Go Local!*

Hey Fighterpilot,
You are only 10 minutes away from Mike's Train Shop...I'm jealous and can only imagine the damage I could do to my wallet with something THAT close!:laugh: I'll look him up and check out his inventory...gotta support the little guys in this business especially those who not only provide quality product but quality customer relations!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I always try to support mom & pop stores whenever I can. You might pay a few bucks more but the guys at the local hardware store have forgotten more then the "help" knows at the borgs. I'm fortunate as I have 2 hobby stores nearby and several within easy driving distance. It's not so much about the price for an item but the service and knowledge I find priceless. As I progress I'm sure I'll become a regular visitor.

:


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate to see what my VISA bill is going to look like at the end of this month. Not only have I been shopping at Mike's (bought a new Lionel Sante Fe Caboose) but I purchased a new Dash 9 Williams locomotive on line that really runs nicely. Great price at $151.00 with free shipping. Next purchase from Mike's will be some additional switches for my planned rail yard and another bridge for my overhead run...Does it ever end??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Does Mike's have a website?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish I had a local shop to help LOL.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I have Henning's that is just a few miles away, interesting place. They have a pretty large O and S section. They've actually split the store into two parts, with HO and I presume N (didn't look) and the separate section with O ans S. I think they had at least on G-scale locomotive too.


----------

